# Quattro de Mayo!



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Dates Friday May 4 - Sunday May 6 
Host Audi Club - Cherokee Audi Club 
Type Fun Run/Rallye 
Price TBD 
Celebrate Audi Day! (Quattro de Mayo) Audi Club members are welcome to join us in a trip to the Great Smokey Mountains nestled along the TN and NC borders. We will stay at the Jameson Inn as our Event HQ. Hotel: Jameson Inn of Alcoa 206 Corporate Place Alcoa, Tennessee 37701 865-984-6800 [email protected] We will also travel to Fontana Dam (largest man made dam East of the Mississippi. Contact Paul M. Gazella, at [email protected] or Ted Dannemiller [email protected] 
http://www.motorsportreg.com/c...E2D


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

^


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

Sounds fun, wish I wasn't 3000 miles away.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Quattro de Mayo! (InTTruder)*


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

^
1 month to Quattro de Mayo.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

4W left! Bump!


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

EVENT INFO
http://www.motorsportreg.com/c...62E2D
http://forums.audiworld.com/mi...phtml
AW posts:
http://forums.audiworld.com/so...phtml
http://forums.audiworld.com/events/msgs/7222.phtml
http://forums.audiworld.com/mi...phtml
http://forums.audiworld.com/mi...phtml
http://forums.audiworld.com/qc...phtml
Vortex:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3135172
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3135178
Minis on The Dragon
http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/motd-overview


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

^
Short!


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

2 days, 50 Audis and Chermans versus 450+ Minis. They've got us surrounded.

The poor bastards!


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

I am gonna try to drive up FRI night, so I can drive on SAT am - but, I would have to leave SAT by 5pm to make some prior arrangements..........
just trying to decide now, lotta drive for just a few hours.............. plus I really wanted to sleep late on sat. merlefest last week wore my OLD ars out


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike-
I'll be passing through Spartanburg F. We meet at Tabcat Bridge around 0900 Saturday AM. If you can't get up to Alcoa (a longer haul) at least ocnsider seeing us there.
I'm in the Lake Silver TTQC with the cupwings. We'll be on FRS 9-14 or 17-7. I'll send you my cell PM.


----------

